# Comment créer une adresse @mac gratuite pour iChat



## lalangepaul (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
sauriez-vous si il est encore possible de se créer une adresse @mac gratuitement pour iChat?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

A bientôt


Paul


----------



## DeepDark (22 Février 2009)

lalangepaul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> sauriez-vous si il est encore possible de se créer une adresse @mac gratuitement pour iChat?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
> ...


Oui, ce sujet à été abordé avant-hier si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## Aliboron (22 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> ce sujet à été abordé avant-hier si mes souvenirs sont bons


En effet, même question (et même auteur) dans ce fil (où il y a des réponses). 

Paul : si les réponses ne te conviennent pas, il aurait été plus judicieux de reprendre le fil précédent et de préciser en quoi cela ne répond pas à ta demande...


----------



## ckiller (22 Février 2009)

bonjour, je me suis créer une adresse @mac pour iChat et je souhaiterais savoir si je pouvais recevoir des e-mail sur cette boite ou si elle servait simplement d identifiant ichat


----------



## Aliboron (22 Février 2009)

ckiller a dit:


> bonjour, je me suis créer une adresse @mac pour iChat et je souhaiterais savoir si je pouvais recevoir des e-mail sur cette boite ou si elle servait simplement d identifiant ichat


De mémoire, une fois passée la période d'essai gratuit, on garde l'adresse @mac.com indéfiniment, pour iChat et pour le courrier (mais on n'a plus les services MobileMe qui vont avec, sauf à payer pour l'abonnement). 

Pour plus de détails, tu devrais trouver des réponses sur le site Apple...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> De mémoire, une fois passée la période d'essai gratuit, on garde l'adresse @mac.com indéfiniment, pour iChat et pour le courrier (mais on n'a plus les services MobileMe qui vont avec, sauf à payer pour l'abonnement).
> 
> Pour plus de détails, tu devrais trouver des réponses sur le site Apple...


Apres periode d'essai on garde le log pour ichat

et c'est tout
( plus d' email)


----------



## Lledrith (22 Février 2009)

Ce qui me fait penser, j'ai créé un compte mobile me, c'est possible d'avoir une adresse aussi en @mac.com qui pointerait vers mon compte mobileme ? ^^


----------



## marctiger (22 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Ce qui me fait penser, j'ai créé un compte mobile me, c'est possible d'avoir une adresse aussi en @mac.com qui pointerait vers mon compte mobileme ? ^^



Si tu as un compte MobileMe, automatiquement tu as une adresse "TonNom@me.com" attribuée, ouvres "Mail" et cliques sur "Préférences/Comptes".


----------



## Lledrith (23 Février 2009)

Ca je sais mais j'aurais bien aimé avoir la même en @mac.com en plus de @me.com ^^


----------



## marctiger (23 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Ca je sais mais j'aurais bien aimé avoir la même en @mac.com en plus de @me.com ^^



Cela ne devrait pas poser problème, j'ai les deux, à moins que les nouveaux comptes n'aient droit qu'à me.com.
Fais le test en t'envoyant un mail avec ton nom en mac.com ou demandes à quelqu'un de le faire.


----------



## nemo77 (23 Février 2009)

les adresses en @mac.com, c'était avant l'apparition de mobile.me. dailleurs quand mobile.me a été lancé il était proposé aux possesseurs d'une adresse en @maic.com de la changer en @mobile.me.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2009)

y a quand même des gens qui ont des préoccupations graves graves


l'important c'est qu'un service marche, quelque soit son nom
( euh bon , de ce coté Apple et .mac-mobileme , en europe , c'est..., enfin , bon ,  comme disent les profs, élève avec des idées mais peut mieux faire
)


----------

